# Cartoons I don't get



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2016)

There are so many, where to start?    Can anyone explain this one? Maybe it's not supposed to be funny?

(I _believe_ it's from _The New Yorker_.  Inside joke?)


----------



## Buckeye (May 18, 2016)

Cowboy hats, Texans,  Texas two-step is a dance, Cowboy shrink.  I think there's a joke in there somewhere.  I dunno.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

Two step vs 12 step (AA - Alcoholics Anonymous), not a side splitter, but I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 18, 2016)

I thought it was kind of cute The New Yorker does brainy cartoons...I dunno is that the word I'm looking for?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Hoot N Annie and SeaBreeze.  I get it.    Yes, _brainy_ is a good word, fur.  Never heard of the two-step before. 






Apparently Tom Delay did it one time on _Dancing with the Stars_.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 18, 2016)

I went to college the first time in Temple Tx in the early 80's, the two step was the dance.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I went to college the first time in Temple Tx in the early 80's, the two step was the dance.



Yep, the wife and I do the 2 step..Not fancy but we enjoy the way we do it..


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Why do some men say "the wife" but women never say "the husband"?


----------



## tnthomas (May 22, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Why do some men say "the wife" but women never say "the husband"?



Women do say "hubby", which I think sounds awful.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2016)

My grandmother used to say "the old man."  My grandfather said, "the old lady."    :shrug:


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Women do say "hubby", which I think sounds awful.



True, some do.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is another one I don't get, but it's still funny, to me. (If it is X-rated, please delete ASAP )


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, I got no clue.  :shrug:

Here's one I like:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)

:lol: I get that one, tn.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Here is another one I don't get, but it's still funny, to me. (If it is X-rated, please delete ASAP )



I don't get it, either.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope.....:why:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2016)

Maybe it's another dance step thing, or.... 




[BTW:  Swing the lead (British & Australian old-fashioned) to pretend to be ill so that you do not have to work]

Or, maybe we're overthinking


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 29, 2016)

Hmm, superman, super glue, it's on sale maybe? I still don't get it.


----------

